# Meet Jade * pic heavy*



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is the back story on Jade http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?50442-Ignorant-owners-(

She is very scared but very sweet and should come along great in a better situation  Poor thing is blood flecked from scratching and she is so afraid I cant just bathe her  How could someone let a rat live this kind of life? 

I got there and all they had was a box an 8 inch wheel and an 8 ounce bottle The cage was plenty big but there was no hammocks or using the space wisely at all  She was loose a total of 3 days before they found her  

She is being treated for mites currently so I know her set up isn't the best but she will be moved into a DCN with my crew after proper intro's Luckily my rats take to newcomers instantly <3 

Here is Jade ... And one of Ember to show you just how alike they look  


First Miss Jade ( approx. 8 months) 




























You can see the blood on her side  











She took to hammocks quickly 










Temporary living quarters 











Last but certainly not least ... MISS EMBER


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cute girl! She looks like Ember's twin.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol my boyfriend has trouble telling them apart lol. I'm just glad she is safe here and will have a nice big escape proof home


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jades ear look more like a dumbo, she so cute though


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Jade is a Dumbo  I meant markings wise they are darn near identical and similar ages which makes me wonder if they may be related. And Ember only has a half tail.


----------



## LadyVelvet (Jul 28, 2012)

Cute - I personally love the 'blues' ^_^ My favorites~ Adorable girls.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

oo they do look so much alike! How neat.

They are both so pretty!


----------



## Кристина (Jun 30, 2012)

arggggggggggggggwaawww....SO CUTE !!! hope she overcomes her nervousness and fear


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I think she will come around well once she is introduced to my group. Thanks guys  I had always said if their was one thing I could change about my Ember it would be her being a top ear. But I think at this point the only thing that could make my fuzzy family better would be Apollo not being a grump. I agree ladyvelvet blues are my favorite  and my girls are like a steely grey its so lovely but hard to capture


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

_Their color & markings are gorgeous! I love the white faces Thanks for sharing these pics._


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I love sharing my rats  I have a photo thread for them  Thank you  I don't know how I got lucky enough to have 3 gorgeous girls


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

She is a doll.


----------



## Critter Maze (Jul 31, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------

